# Broken cable guide on a 585? How to replace?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello,

I have a 585 (great bike!) that has a broken cable guide on the headtube. It looks like it has an allen-head screw that holds it on, but I can't seem to find an allen wrench that fits it (tried both metric and american).

Does anyone on the board know how to remove the guides? Once the broken guide is removed, where is the best place to find a replacement?

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a broken cable guide on my 585 when I first got it. The screw that holds the guide in requires a torx screwdriver. I forget what the size of torx screw. You can purchase the guides from Look USA, or any Look dealers. I think I paid $5 for two.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

texbike said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 585 (great bike!) that has a broken cable guide on the headtube. It looks like it has an allen-head screw that holds it on, but I can't seem to find an allen wrench that fits it (tried both metric and american).
> 
> ...


Your local LOOK dealer should be able to hook you up. If they do not have the part on hand, we can get it over to them.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

How tight should these guides be? Mine are on fairly loose, always have been...Thinking I should tighten them up when I next change cables.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the guidance. I tried the smallest torx bit that I had (a 10) and it looks like I'll need to find a smaller one. 

Justin, I may need to take you up on your offer. 

Thanks again everyone!

Texbike


----------

